# vell / home gran



## betulina

Hola a tothom,

Aquesta pregunta pot semblar una mica absurda, però em fa ballar el cap perquè no em vull deixar endur per les apreciacions personals meves. 

En un text en anglès, una novel·la, em trobo que es tracta un personatge durant moltes pàgines com a "the old man". És a dir, en lloc de donar-li un nom (en Pepet va fer això, en Pepet va fer allò), se li diu "the old man". Té uns setanta, setanta-cinc anys, això sí que ho puc dir.

Suposo que estareu d'acord amb mi que en català hi ha diverses maneres de dir-ho. Jo m'estava barallant entre _l'home gran_ i _el vell_, però per a mi _vell_ en aquest cas té unes connotacions diguem-ne que pejoratives i m'estic decantant cap a "home gran" (la cursiva ha deixat de funcionar). De tota manera, tinc la sensació que no per a tothom té aquesta connotació i m'agradaria saber fins a quin punt la té per a vosaltres i, si és una cosa més aviat personal, hi posaria "el vell". Si hi trobeu alguna altra opció, però, la proposta serà molt benvinguda!

Us dono uns exemples de frases: 
"el vell es va treure el barret" / "l'home gran es va treure el barret"
"el vell es va asseure a sota l'arbre" / "l'home gran es va asseure a sota l'arbre"

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

En castellà el vell també tendria una connotació negativa o pejorativa, en català no sé, espera a veure que diuen els altres. Com alternativa et proposo "l´ancià", però no sé si pots fer servir-ho.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

Hola, gràcies, Ant! Veig que ho veiem igual. "L'ancià" també se m'havia acudit, però trobo que es fa servir molt poc... A veure què hi diuen.

Salut!


----------



## xupxup

Pels exemples de frases que dones, trobo molt millor _el vell,_ o potser "l'home vell". Trobo que és més clar i no deixa cap dubte que estem parlant d'un home de 70 anys. Quan llegeixo "el vell" veig clarament un home vell, un avi. Quan llegeixo "l'home gran" veig un home, no sé si tan vell, però menys clar.
L'ancià de cap de les maneres.
Jo no sé gaire anglès, però ¿hi ha alguna forma en anglès de dir "the old man" i que sigui més connotada? Vull dir que potser quan diu "the old man" està dient exactament "el vell", amb la mateixa connotació que dieu que té en català. Ho dic perquè la pel·lícula nova del Bardem "No country for old men" l'he vist traduïda en algun lloc com "No es país para viejos"


----------



## belén

A mi també m'agrada més "home gran", encara que no m'acaba de...
Realmente no te la mateixa connotació que "old man" anglès. 

Senyor major es pot dir? No es que m'agradi massa però tot sigui per el _brainstorming_!


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, xupxup i Belén! 

Belén, quina connotació creus que té en anglès? A mi em fa l'efecte que és bastant neutra, no? "Senyor gran" ("major" en aquest sentit no ho diem, aquí) pot ser una altra opció...
Xupxup, ara que ho dius, "l'home vell" em resulta un entremig de "l'home gran" i "el vell", no hi havia pensat, tu! Per a tu, però, no té cap connotació pejorativa "vell", en aquest cas?


----------



## Mei

Hola!

Potser podries dir "l'Avi", no cal que sigui l'Avi de ningú però quan sentim parlar d'un Avi és un home vell, no? (Generalment, es clar, hi ha avis que no tenen ni 70 anys!) 

Si no et fa el pes jo voto per "el vell" com en el llibre "El vell i el mar". 

Com ho veieu? 

Salut!

Mei


----------



## betulina

Hola, Mei! "L'avi" estaria bé, però tinc la sensació que la primera vegada que surt al lector ja se li encendria la llumeta de relacionar-ho amb el parentiu, inconscientment buscarà un "nét"...



Mei said:


> Si no et fa el pes jo voto per "el vell" com en el llibre "El vell i el mar".



Aquesta és molt bona!  Gràcies! Pensaré en tot el que heu dit.


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Hola, Mei! "L'avi" estaria bé, però tinc la sensació que la primera vegada que surt al lector ja se li encendria la llumeta de relacionar-ho amb el parentiu, inconscientment buscarà un "nét"...
> 
> 
> 
> Aquesta és molt bona!  Gràcies! Pensaré en tot el que heu dit.



Potser si parles "d'un Avi" (qualsevol) i no de "l'Avi" (l'Avi d'algú), ho dic perquè jo ho faig quan parlo d'un home gran/vell.... ho deixo a l'aire. 

A veure què diuen els altres!


----------



## xupxup

Per mi "l'home vell" no té cap connotació pejorativa, ni "el vell" tampoc. Suposo que dependrà del que faci l'home. El que trobo és que la imatge d'un home vell és més clara que la d'un home gran. Es pot parlar d'un home gran sense que sigui vell vell. No trobeu que un home gran pot ser una mica més jove que un home vell?
I no trobeu que un home gran pot ser un home alt i gros? Per mi vell (o avi) és més clar, de seguida et ve una imatge mental de l'home en qüestió.


----------



## Antpax

xupxup said:


> Per mi "l'home vell" no té cap connotació pejorativa, ni "el vell" tampoc.


 
Suposo que dependrà del context, però per a mí, en principi, sí té una connotació pejorativa, pero potser que sigui perque quan era petit, els meus pares em van ensenyar que no es deia "vell/vella" si no "senyor/a gran" .

Salut.

Ant


----------



## betulina

xupxup said:


> Per mi "l'home vell" no té cap connotació pejorativa, ni "el vell" tampoc. Suposo que dependrà del que faci l'home. El que trobo és que la imatge d'un home vell és més clara que la d'un home gran. Es pot parlar d'un home gran sense que sigui vell vell. No trobeu que un home gran pot ser una mica més jove que un home vell?
> I no trobeu que un home gran pot ser un home alt i gros? Per mi vell (o avi) és més clar, de seguida et ve una imatge mental de l'home en qüestió.



Sí, tens raó que la imatge és molt més clara amb "vell" que amb "gran" i en realitat això és el que més m'interessa que es vegi en el text. A mi em passa una mica com a l'Antpax, però potser sí que és perquè m'ho fessin dir així de petita, no ho recordo.

Gràcies pels comentaris!


----------



## Keiria

Jo suposo que tot depèn del context amb el que s'utilitzi. Per exemple, la paraula home a priori és neutra, però em sona despectiu dir, per exemple, davant d'un home que ha arribat abans a la fleca: aquest home ha arribat abans. Jo diria aquest senyor, potser és també per com m'ho han ensenyat.
Sembla que me'n vagi del tema. Però el que vull dir és que dir vell o vella a una persona pot semblar pejoratiu, però parlar de_l vell _no ho trobo gens. Ho veig adequat i que es correspon perfectament amb el text original.


----------



## ernest_

A Hassan-i-Sabbah que normalment en anglès se'l coneix com "the old man of the mountain", en català sempre li hem dit "el vell de la muntanya", i de fet quedaria molt ridícul dir-li "l'home gran de la muntanya", no?


----------



## Tige

A mi m'agrada l'opció d'avi (o iaio), encara que es pugui relacionar amb parentiu; de fet, "old man" també té aquesta connotació en anglès (al menys a mi em fa pensar en el pare, segons el context). Així podries mantenir l'edat i certa familiaritat (encara que no sigui parentiu real).


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

El catalá no és la meva llengua materna, peró coincideixo amb Keiria que la connotació de l'expressió "el vell" depèn _molt _del context. No trobo que sigui pejorativa necessariament, com ho demostra el títol que va citar Mei. Jo crec que es tracta més d'una qüestió d'alló políticament correcte que, de vegades, se passa de la ratlla. Si te ho pensas bé, ser vell no hauría de ser cap vergonya! Per aixó, jo crec que fer servir "el vell" es una bona opció. (He dicho...)
Fins aviat,


----------



## Orreaga

Hola:

Per a mi, en anglès, "old man" (normalment) no té cap connotació pejorativa en l'àmbit literari.  En la conversa, sí que pot insultar.


----------



## betulina

Gent, entre uns i altres m'heu convençut.  _El vell_ s'adequa perfectament a l'original i els exemples que heu donat d'altres casos ho deixen clar. Moltes gràcies a tots!

D'altra banda, sobre _l'avi_, és cert que és una bona opció... però a mi em dóna una sensació de persona acollidora que en aquest text, per tal com és el personatge, és millor que se la guanyi ell mateix.  Gràcies!


----------



## Dixie!

Betu, que estàs llegint o treballant amb _The Old Man and the Sea_? 

Jo també em decanto per "el vell" en aquest cas. Trobo que no sona pejoratiu.


----------



## betulina

Gràcies, Dixie!  No, no és aquest, els meus personatges passen més fred!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola reina! Quant de temps!

Mira, a mi tota la vida m'han dit que dir "vell" quan parles d'algú, és una mica de mala educació. Em deien que era millor dir "aquell senyor gran".
De totes maneres, no en tinc ni idea del llibre ni res, però "Avi" et quedaria molt malament? A casa meu ho diem molt, encara que no parlem del nostre avi, quan ens referim a una persona gran. 

Una abraçada!
X:


----------



## Xerinola

Ups! Perdoneu, no havia vist que la Mei ja ho havia proposat!
Em sap greu!

X:


----------



## Mei

Xerinola said:


> Ups! Perdoneu, no havia vist que la Mei ja ho havia proposat!
> Em sap greu!
> 
> X:



No te n'ha de saber pas! I ara!


----------



## betulina

I tant que no! Gràcies, Xerinola! De tota manera, no, "avi" m'hi donaria una sensació de proximitat que em sembla que no vull.

Però moltes gràcies!!


----------



## dafne.ne

Com diu en Dixie la traducció correcte per "the old man" seria "el vell", no pas l'home vell. Heu de tenir en compte que "old" tant pot ser femení com masculí, per tant en Anglès cal especificar si es tracte d'un home o d'una dona.

D'altra banda , "l'home gran" apart de que sona postís és confús, doncs també podria referir-se a la mida de l'home.

Crec que el lector deu desconèixer el nom d'aquest "old man" i simplement se li diu així per a identificar-lo. Jo no buscaria d'altres connotacions.


----------



## Eixerit

No em sembla en absolut que "vell" tingui res de pejoratiu. Tot depèn del context i de l'entonació a l'hora de dir-ho


----------



## xupxup

> Com diu en Dixie la traducció correcte per "the old man" seria "el vell", no pas l'home vell



Doncs això jo, que vaig justet d'anglès, no ho acabo d'entendre. Si "the old man" és "el vell", com es diu "l'home vell" en anglès? Suposo que "the old man", no?

Per mi la única diferència entre "el vell" i "l'home vell" en català és de registre. En literatura em sembla molt bé que digui: "El vell es va asseure a sota d'un arbre..." però en el parlar col·loquial jo no diria mai "el vell". Diria: "Anàvem amb autobús i darrere nostre va seure un home vell que..." No diria mai "va seure un vell". Dit així sí que ho trobo despectiu. Per això proposava l'home vell, perquè trobo que no xoca tant com "el vell"


----------

